# Air Conditioning our Clothes



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Too funny!

We have several pairs of air conditioned socks at my house. Since we live in Canada, most of us take our shoes off when visiting other people's homes... it gets embarrassing sometimes if we were just making an unscheduled visit at someone's house


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Too funny!
> 
> We have several pairs of air conditioned socks at my house. Since we live in Canada, most of us take our shoes off when visiting other people's homes... it gets embarrassing sometimes if we were just making an unscheduled visit at someone's house


We also have those socks & hand out heavy socks to guests to protect them from the "swamp" in the kitchen created by three golden boys who do not drink from their water bowl but carry half of it in their mouths as they slop it all over the floor.

..... or trying to find the other shoe that the guest left at the door when you know that one of the dogs has carried it somewhere. :doh::doh::doh: My daughter & her husband regularly put their shoes on the foyer table to protect them from disappearing or destruction. 

We have a game at our home when we're going out and it's called "Where is my other shoe?" Occasionally that other shoe is out in the backyard :doh::doh::doh: when we haven't been quick enough to check all mouths as they're running out the door.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

My wife had a tank top with a softball size hole in the back from our dogs. 

Ahh the joys of pets LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We have many air conditioned blankets in our house!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby made me a sandal out of one of my favorite leather shoes--just one though! 

Thanks for the laughs about your pups' antics, but.....:worthless
(Kidding of course!!)


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby made me a sandal out of one of my favorite leather shoes--just one though!
> 
> Thanks for the laughs about your pups' antics, but.....:worthless
> (Kidding of course!!)


I don't think that BIGDAWG would be willing to pose for that one!  That picture would definitely be X-RATED!!!!!


----------

